# Pistachio Bowl



## Wes Murphy (Apr 24, 2013)

Beautiful Pistachio wood bowl measures approximately 7 in X 3 in.

[attachment=23595]
[attachment=23596]
[attachment=23597]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice job on a beautiful piece of wood. I didn't realize Pistachio had that much character. 
Scott


----------



## BarbS (Apr 24, 2013)

Whew, yeah! That's pattern! Very very nice.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 24, 2013)

That's cool! I've never turned pistachio, but I just added it to 'the list'.


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 24, 2013)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh my! That's incredible!


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 24, 2013)

wow. that is stunning. do you have a source for more pistachio wood?


----------



## TimR (Apr 24, 2013)

Very nice. I've always wanted to make a bowl from pistachio...for my shells. Love em. As I understand, it has a tendency to crack while drying...but I have no direct experience. This one is very cool.


----------



## phinds (Apr 24, 2013)

Beautiful indeed. Nice chunk of wood, nicely turned.


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 24, 2013)

Stunning and gorgeous....... I need some pistachio wood for sure!


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 24, 2013)

Now that's some gorgeous wood! Would love to find a stash of it! Nice job! Chuck[/align]


----------



## Wes Murphy (Apr 25, 2013)

DKMD said:


> That's cool! I've never turned pistachio, but I just added it to 'the list'.





Bigg081 said:


> wow. that is stunning. do you have a source for more pistachio wood?



I got the wood off Ebay and there are two blanks for bid on there now. The seller is a guy with the moniker of rusty-one-1. His store is here:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/rusty-one-1/m.html?item=251265940623&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a809dfc8f&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

